# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  آموزش: Service And Broadcast

## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام خدمت تمامی دلفی کاران،علل خصوص برنامه نویسان موبایل با دلفی.

در تاپیک قصد داریم،که به آموزش 2 موضوع مهم در برنامه نویسی موبایل بپردازیم:

1-Build Service application

2-Build Broadcast Application

دراین زمینه ها تمام کسانی که نمونه سورس سالم ،آموزش و نمونه کدی دارند مطرح کنند، تا بتوانیم علم خود را در این زمینه ها ارتقا بخشیم و پروژه های کامل و جامع تری در بخش موبایل طراحی کنیم.

درضمن برای ارائه مطالبتون، اول موضوع و ضمیمه را ذکر کنید(مثلا *درمورد broadcast......آموزش*) و بعد شروع به ارائه مطلب فرمایید.
و کسانی که از شخصی که مطلب ارائه کرده است، سوالی دارند این گونه مطرح کنند:
1-نام ارائه دهنده مطلب
2-موضوع 
مثلا(*آقای عباسی در مورد Broadcast*)
این اقدامات برای این است که هرج و مرج در این تاپیک ایجاد نشود.

باتشکر از تمامی دوستان

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

*درمورد Service.......توضیحات*

خواستم اولین مطلب رو خودم ارائه دهم.

*اول میخواهیم بدانیم Service چیست؟*
در ویندوز زمانی که برنامه در زیر قرار میگیرد(اصطلاحا Background)ممکن است هیچ عملیاتی انجام ندهد،اما اگر با برنامه نویسی به برنامه فرمان بدهیم،هنگامی که برنامه در background قرار گرفت تایمری شروع به کار کند و هر 5 دقیقه یکبار یک آلارم رو به کاربر نمایش دهد.این اصطلاح سرویس است که یعنی برنامه در background هم به عملیات هایش ادامه میدهد و از کاز نمی افتد.
این اطلاعات مختصر و ساده ای در مورد Service بود که میتونید در اینترنت جزئیات بیشتری رو یاد بگیرید.


در اندروید(من در اندروید مثال میزنم IOS بکنار)نمونه بارز service برنامه play store است که همگی ممکن است از ان استفاده کرده باشیم.هنگامی که به اینترنت متصل میشوید،service برنامه دستور میدهد که برنامه اصلی به صورت خودکار اجرا شود و یک آلارم به کاربر بدهد که n تا برنامه آماده بروز رسانی هستند.
همیشه برنامه اصلی رو می توانیم ببندیم اما Service برنامه رو نه...،همیشه باز است و در پشت صحنه مراقب هست،زمانی که اینترنت وصل شد آلارم بدهد.

برنامه های Service دارای 2 قسمت است:
1-برنامه اصلی           2-برنامه service

در برنامه اصلی که پروژه است،برنامه خودتون رو می توانید بنویسید و ...  اما در برنامه Service مجموعه ای از فرمان ها و چند کامپوننت است که کارایی خاصی دارند.

*برای ساخت یک پروژه Service در دلفی:*
به منوی File->New->Other مراجعه کرده و در بخش delphi project پروژه ای به نام android service وجود دارد.
با انتخاب این گزینه یک wizard اجرا می شود تا Service متناسب با کاری که قرار است service انجام دهد،رو انتخاب کنید.
موقع اجرای ویزارد،4 گزینه در پیش روی شما قرار میگیرد که برای اینکه بدانید کدام نوع service مناسب کار شما است به این لینک مراجعه کنید.
متاسفانه در این سایت آموزش کمی گنگ و پیچیده است و بیشتر سایت ها کشور مارو بعنوان بیگانه شناخته و اجازه ی دسترسی رو به ما نمی دهند.

من نمونه برنامه هایی در زمینه سرویس نوشته ام اما متاسفانه هیچ کدام از آن ها سرویس شان درست کار نمی کند و زمانی که برنامه بسته میشود،سرویس هم بسته می شود.

*کارایی های سرویس:*
1- با نوشتن اینگونه برنامه ها،می توان برنامه هایی مثل GPS و مارکت نوشت که زمانی که GPS و یا اتصال اینترنت برقرار میشود،برنامه ما هم بصورت Automate اجرا شود.
2- در بعضی از گوشی ها مواقعی که حافظه Ram اشغال میشود.برنامه هایی که با دلفی نوشته شده است را می بندد!!! و اگر این گونه برنامه ها service داشته باشند،خود به خود اجرا میشوند.مثل media player که در موبایل service دارد و اگر ram مجبور به بستن آن شد،زمانی که Ram ازاد شد آن را دوباره باز میکند و یا هنگام اجرا،همان اهنگی را می آورد که درحال پخش بود.
3-...
4-...


این هم درمورد آشنایی با service که امیدوارم با کمک هم یک برنامه service درست و سالم که کار کند را بنویسیم.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

یعنی کسی درباره Service و Broadcast هیچی نمی دونه که راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

منتظر راهنمایی هایتان هستم.
باتشکر از دوستانی که در این زمینه میتوانند راهنمایی کنند.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

من مشکلم برای سرویس رو در لینک فوق جواب داده.
کسی ازش سردر میاره؟
من هرچی کد هارو تست کردم جواب نگرفتم.کسی توانست،کمکم کنه.

----------

